# Is a Vizsla a reflection of it's owner?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Quiz.

Put 20 Vizslas, all around 4 years old, that have lived with their owners since puppyhood in one room. 

Put these 20 Vizsla's owners in another room.

Evaluate the dogs personality and behavior.

Evaluate the owner's personality and behavior.

Would you be able to match them?

Want to do a post on Redbirddog about this and include some of the answers. I know it is easier to assoicate a type of breed to a type of owner, but all things being equal does nature trump nurture?
Does the dog reflect the owner's values, relationships with others, passion or lack there of, etc.

Have a great Easter. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because my vizslas have different personalities it would be hard. One sweet and submissive and one very out going. Then I have my problem child Cash.
I do have something in common with each one of them but don't think you could match me to the dog
Then again Ive been wrong before.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I guess it would be accurate to assume the owner's values (at least those pertaining to dog training) would be reflected in the dog/dogs.

As far as personality is concerned; Not sure how many dog owners jump at strangers and smell their behind just to say hello :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-ha, datacan!! 

This is the old "nature v. nurture" debate! 

This is just my opinion, of course, but I think it's probably about 60% genetics and 40% environmental influences. Just a guess. Can't go by Willie, because he was a young adult when I got him, and already mostly formed. 

I do believe that the attitude of owners has a huge impact on the emotional health of the dog, though.


----------

